# If You Could Only Pick One Shotgun???



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

If you could pick one 12 gauge shotgun, what would it be? 

Duck, dove, goose, clays, buckshot, squirrels, rabbits..... You get the point!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Either a browning A5 or a 870 wingmaster. 


Are you talking for reliability or comfort?


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Either a browning A5 or a 870 wingmaster.
> 
> Are you talking for reliability or comfort?


Both reliability and comfort.... If you could only pick one, you'd likely balance the two IMO


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Citori.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

870 wingmaster.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

870


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

870 Wingmaster


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Mod 12 Winchester, 12 guage. solid ribbed barrel


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

870


----------



## Colorado Trailblazer (Sep 15, 2012)

870 Special Field. 21" Vent Ribbed Remchoke Barrell. 
I had a custom 870 in the early 1980's set up just that way. Sweet swinging gun. I used it for slug deer hunting (successfully), coyotes, pheasant, quail, duck, goose, home defense, bear protection out camping in Colorado, and competition trap shooting (a couple of 49/50's).


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Of all the shotguns I own, some cost a few bucks, I grab the Yildiz about 90% of the time as I walk out the door. Go figure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1187 Rem auto


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

SXS,Hi grade,26 in barrel...if fixed choke,IC and Mod...or screw ins....either single or double trigger...English style stock...skeleton buttplate...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Well if you want a pump and price speaks 870, price isn't an issue Nova. If your wanting an autoloader that hits soft Beretta 391, if you don't mind feeling and can afford it SBE2 hands down. I've had all and progressed with this logic, to this day the SBE2 is what I still grab first when going out. 

Also note I prefer a raised rib and had problems getting the berretta shimmed right to fit me.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1100


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have to be honest... I have an ulterior motive with this posting....

I've got a hankering to get a new shotgun this year, really just to have something different. I currently own several really nice 870 Wingmasters and an 870 Super Mag, but I'm considering venturing away from the pumps for a change. The Remingtons have been nothing but reliable for me, but you know how it goes, can never have enough toys.

I'm kind of surprised that I'm not seeing more of the SBE2's, Versa Max's, and other 3.5" capable auto-loaders popping up as they seem to have a strong following.

Either way, thanks for your input and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Beretta 682


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sell me a wing master


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Another vote for the SBEII. The Vinci is a nice shotgun too. I don't own one...yet.


----------



## MRussell (Mar 19, 2010)

SBEII hands down the best ever.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

bought a versamax last year for dove season....wow what a gun! it's light, comfortable and no recoil. i had shoulder surgery a while back and was worried about the kick (all mental). versamax makes a 12ga feel like a 20ga. shot boxes of shells (some cheap shells included), with no jams or bruises. I liked it!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Sell me a wing master


Sorry bud,,,, Charlton Heston said it best...

"I'll sell you my Wingmaster when you pry it from my cold, dead hands"!

:cheers:


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Being a Remington guy already, I really like what I've read about the VersaMax and how the ports handle the various loads. The technology seems simple enough.I'm also open to other brands as well, but I'd really like to shoot a SBEII and a VersaMax side by side to make a final decision.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

870 Wingmaster.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm kind of surprised that I'm not seeing more of the SBE2's, Versa Max's, and other 3.5" capable auto-loaders popping up as they seem to have a strong following.


They have a strong following but they don't have the time proven history of an 870 pump shotgun.

TH


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

If you could only have one, and no other, for absolutely everything, like you asked... 
It'd have to be an 870 for me. Doesn't really matter what trim. Wingmaster, or the matte finish. Wood, laminate, or synth stock. 


I'd have 3 barrels, a hand full of chokes, and probably a mag extension though.
The thing with an 870 is, it doesn't matter what you put in it. If its the right caliber, when you pull the trigger, it's gonna go bang. I know my dad hasn't cleaned his wing master in 20 years. And he hunts with it every year.

Now, I love my new red label. Also love my 870 exmag 20, my 870 marine mag, and my Ithaca hogslayer.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

One shotgun to do everything you ask? That's like golfing with one club!

In my opinion, any game under 5 lbs, and a 20 gauge is perfect...rabbits, squirrels, grouse, doves, quail, etc.
Over 5 lbs, or flying high, I'd go for the 12 gauge...geese, turkey, duck, etc.
I would shoot my .410 and 16 gauge more if the dang shells weren't so expensive.
I have no idea why people love their 870s so much. The safety is in the wrong place! Winchester (at least for the first 100 years) got it right, with it just in front of the trigger.

So, my choice would be the Model 12 20 gauge for lead shot and game <5 lbs. IC or Mod
For > 5 lbs, a model 1200/1300 in 12 gauge with a Winchoke, or if you prefer an auto, the 1400/1500. On a budget, drop a zero.
I do like my 835 UltiMag for turkey.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the 870 safety. It's only .5" from the trigger. Easy to manipulate, I flick it off, shoot, and put it back on without realizing it. Same place as my Ithaca, 10/22's, ect.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

870


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Remember the question was if you could only have ONE.

Lots of great guns mentioned: SBEII great gun and I have one
1100- great gun and I have two
11-87- great gun and I had one

But think about all the things that can go wrong with the above vs. a simple old reliable pump like an 870.

What do you want in your hands when the s_ _t hits the fan. U.S. credit is downgraded and dollar is devalued and oil is now priced in euros. Inflation goes to 25%. Electrical grid goes down- no gas, no computers, no grocery stores, no law. Asteroid hits, and the majority of the world shuts down. Worldwide jihad is activated in U.S. and terrorists are driving around your neighborhood in pickups. Which ONE gun do you really want? I want that 870 with LOTS OF AMMO!!!

By the way, off the subject, but you saw the 7 round restriction Cuomo passed yesterday in NY. Do you think his personal bodyguards are using weapons with only 7 rounds???? WHY IS HIS SAFETY MORE IMPORTANT THAN OURS??? **** HYPOCRITES!!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

krieghoff k 80 Trap
32'' barrels 
4 barrel set 12g,20g,28g,410

I shoot a 32 right now and would love a k 80 true works of art.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

THAT is one bad arse eight seven ohhhhhhhh right there.... Go get an older 1100 and some extra o-rings you will be set for life


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> krieghoff k 80 Trap
> 32'' barrels
> 4 barrel set 12g,20g,28g,410
> 
> I shoot a 32 right now and would love a k 80 true works of art.


I like your style! Beats my 682!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Rem 1187


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Hard to beat an 870 for the all around tool...this is coming from someone that's put 3k rounds through my versamax and about 1k through my sbe II. 

Don't get me wrong, I'd take a K-80 with a barrel set too!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Benelli nova pump. 

I've had that gun completely submerged in saltwater 3 times and halfway under 2 other times. Not a lick of rust on it and shooting rusty shells from the year before is no problem. 
I was shooting sporting clays at the state 4h shoot with it, dove hunting in sept and duck hunting this winter. It'll do it all and not complain. My 870 sits in the gun safe, rusting when thinkig about anything salty...


Cody C


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I got my first 870 when I was 13, she still functions just fine. Pretty hard to beat the 870 if you had to pick just one. Have a Nova also that works great. Recently purchased an A-400 with kickoff system, felt recoil is next to nothing. Cycles low dram weight target loads and hasn't failed on me yet all the way up to 3.5". If i had to pick just one though, probably be the 870 that used to get cleaned with the ole pressure washer at the carwash after duck hunting!

Goodluck


----------



## Nauti-Tease (Apr 23, 2012)

SBE2 left hand. Just got mine for Christmas and love it so much, the 1187 is retired for a grandson someday. Good luck finding your dream!

NT


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I personally think SBEII's are the most overrated POS to ever chamber a shell, but I'd really love to have a Benelli M4...


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For a semi auto the M4 is a bad a_ _ gun.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I use an HK imported SBE, its the only shotgun Ive used since I bought it a long tim ago 

it does everything you've asked for and more.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Ithaca M37


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

If I only had to choose one, it would be one of these. If the ****e hit the fan, it would be the shorter one cuz it will do anything that the longer one does without the length. I have the other benelli, rem's, browning's, saiga's and winny's and they do not compare to the m4 sbs in the pic. Although I do love my winny pump.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Benelli SBE2 with the improved modified choke. Its all I use for duck and dove.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

THE JAMMER said:


> Remember the question was if you could only have ONE.
> 
> Lots of great guns mentioned: SBEII great gun and I have one
> 1100- great gun and I have two
> ...


Now sorry about running off course of the topic but yes I saw what he passed and you are right, though he is much more than a hypocrite. There are many stronger words for him then that but he does not understand anything that gets in his way of taking what he can from the american people. He is just lucky enough to "rule" over a bunch of people who must like getting taken advantage of because they obviously do not mind enough to stop it. One person taking on millions. I do not see how he gets it done but he does. Exactly what happens when people do not show action and just talk the talk.


----------

